# Sulcata hatching out of the egg video few days ago!



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I filmed this little bugger tearing at his egg a few days ago. Hes a wild one.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drA2zgTQtvA


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2012)

That is so cool, but not long enough. I don't know if I could sit there and watch and not help. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah this is the fastest part of the whole hatching out program. usually they stick their little noses out and then after a day or two they start to get restless like that guy did.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

He wanted to be the first in line for lunch.  


(you know some folks need to clean out their message box)


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

HAHA I know I just did 



(you know some folks need to clean out their message box)
[/quote]

I just deleted all of the messages and it still says using 100% how do I clear that to 0%? 

NM I figured it out.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 23, 2012)

sooo cute!! hes definitely first in line for food


----------



## ShadowRancher (Aug 23, 2012)

Aww cutie! Can't wait to be able to experience this myself.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 23, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I love watching them. Wether its coming into the world or just walking around the enclosure. Just love these animals.


----------

